# Vacuum Aspirator



## Shark (Jun 23, 2020)

I picked this up at an estate sale the other day for $20. I have a good vacuum pump already but a spare can't hurt. I am thinking of using one as a vacuum filter system, which is why I bought the first one. And maybe use one as a vacuum for a new scrubber system. It is larger than it looks as well, the table it is on is almost 18 inches wide. Suggestions are appreciated as well.


----------

